# Transfer WhatsApp messages to my new iphone



## decolui (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi all,
I've been using Android for the last few years. Recently i got a new iPhone 12pro from my sister. So now want to transfer old Whatsapp data from android to my new iPhone
Kindly let me know as to how I can successfully transfer all my android whatsapp messages/pics to my iPhone.
Is it possible without PC?
Can anyone recommend me a free/safe solution?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 6, 2021)

I just happen to have seen this article in my news feed the other week, even though I didn't read it...
Not even sure if it's possible yet.








						WhatsApp gains the ability to transfer chat history between mobile operating systems
					

WhatsApp users will finally be able to move their entire chat history between mobile operating systems — something that’s been one of users’ biggest requests to date. The company today introduced a feature that will soon become available to users of both iOS and Android devices, allowing them to...




					techcrunch.com


----------



## LordFarquaad (Sep 6, 2021)

Doesn't whatsapp have a backup feature? I'm always give then option to download backed up data whenever I have installed it onto a new phone, granted I don't use apple, though I would have thought it would be a similar process, your account is logged to your cell number, when you activate WA on the iphone it should give you the option to download all previous conversations


----------



## Ferd (Sep 6, 2021)

Last time I tried it didn’t work and I must have tried every possible way there is except manually moving files from one phone the other ( don’t know if that’s even possible) this was about a year ago though, I don’t wanna discourage you , I will follow to see if a solution pops


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 15, 2021)

LordFarquaad said:


> Doesn't whatsapp have a backup feature?



Yes I let it backup to my google account.


----------



## huanle (Nov 17, 2021)

Hi, to transfer WhatsApp messages from Android to your new iphone, there are four ways. You can use pro Android to iPhone Transfer tool, Email chat, Move to iOS, and WhatsApp Backup as below: 
Step 1: On your Android phone, go to: *Settings* > *Chats* > *Chat backup* > *Backup to Google Drive* > *Backup*.
Step 2: Once the backup is complete, you can back to: *Settings* > *Chat settings* > *Backup conversations* to check last backup. Then, Uninstall WhatsApp application from your Android phone.
Step 3: Download and install WhatsApp on your iPhone, and sign in with the same WhatsApp account on your iPhone.
Step 4: Choose *Restore* when a pop-up window reads "*Message Backup Found*".
Step 5: Wait until all backup messages of WhatsApp move from Android to iPhone.
Hope this will be your help.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2021)

huanle said:


> Hi, to transfer WhatsApp messages from Android to your new iphone, there are four ways. You can use pro Android to iPhone Transfer tool, Email chat, Move to iOS, and WhatsApp Backup as below:
> Step 1: On your Android phone, go to: *Settings* > *Chats* > *Chat backup* > *Backup to Google Drive* > *Backup*.
> Step 2: Once the backup is complete, you can back to: *Settings* > *Chat settings* > *Backup conversations* to check last backup. Then, Uninstall WhatsApp application from your Android phone.
> Step 3: Download and install WhatsApp on your iPhone, and sign in with the same WhatsApp account on your iPhone.
> ...


I appreciate you coming to help, but this post was 2 months ago. They may have already found a solution


----------

